# 2011 and 2012 waterfowl dates



## big_fish

the odnr has posted the seasons and limits for this year on their website good luck guys


----------



## firstflight111

and they strike out again


----------



## Lil' Rob

Here is the link to the news release:

http://ohiodnr.com/home_page/NewsRe...eason-Dates-Approved-by-Wildlife-Council.aspx

And, here's the link to the tables for the tables for the season dates and bag limits:

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx#hunting_season

I NOW see the usual "Publication 295" and "Publication 298"...here they are:

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub295.pdf

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub298.pdf

As of this posting (9:40 pm) the on-line waterfowl draws are still pending.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

There's some good things in there.. but how did they manage to make it WORSE for Buckeye Lake???? The past several years the lake keeps freezing right before the start of the 2nd season. Pushing that back another week isn't going to help matters. If it was in the north zone at least we could hunt it for a few weeks when the ducks are around in late November. Instead it is in the south zone by about 1 mile. I'm unsure about moving the 1st season as well. Maybe it will help being a week later? I do like the Lake Erie Marsh zone though.


----------



## russ9054

Did they make the North zone bigger? I don't remember it being that big last year.


----------



## goose commander

well i can see the frustration in the dates. one good thing is if you live near the zone line and have areas in both, you can for the most part start chasing birds oct.15th and not stop till the end of jan. bouncing between the zones. sorry for those it didnt work out


----------



## I_Shock_Em

not a fan of the new regs....russ the north/south zone dividing line has been moved south to I-70


----------



## firstflight111

goose commander said:


> well i can see the frustration in the dates. one good thing is if you live near the zone line and have areas in both, you can for the most part start chasing birds oct.15th and not stop till the end of jan. bouncing between the zones. sorry for those it didnt work out


yea when it was 30 i was only 15 min away ..now 4 hours not going to hit it this year the last part of jan was always the best in the south


----------



## InlandKid

Not bad for me except the stupid lake Erie goose zone always takes away my Geauga field early but that's not new.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## big_fish

on the eastern side of ohio the north south zone line only moved about 1 hr driving time down route 7


----------



## toothypike

Don't get why the changed to the 70 line. Also theres only 1 week diffrence between the new marsh zone and the north zone. Does it make that much of a diffrence. If the marshes are freezing early then why have the split in the marsh zone.


----------



## firstflight111

toothypike said:


> Don't get why the changed to the 70 line.
> because of some guy that make up our rules and zones have some friends with a lot more money then most do and thats the way they want it
> 
> 
> Also theres only 1 week diffrence between the new marsh zone and the north zone. Does it make that much of a diffrence.
> yep it does when you the first ones to shoot fresh ducks
> 
> If the marshes are freezing early then why have the split in the marsh zone.


because theres is a push of ducks that tipically happen at that time of year ..and the guy that pay big money to hunt rich mans duck clubs want to get the most for the money ..so next year i want my own zone


----------



## Mushijobah

Don't forget about us sorry souls that live along I-70! We need the extra time/short driving time for both splits because the hunting is so lousy


----------



## Dopey Fudd

lucky dogs along 70! when it was on 30, the hunting was bad. rt 30 is the same as if you were on 224, or rt 80. all froze up. the birds were always along 70. I did like it along 30. I could hit the south zone too. .but hated how the line went haywire between killbuck and funk. that didn't make alot of sense. 

as for the north, I am extatic! the hunting always sucks after the 2nd week until the end of november, when the birds finally start showing up. so we come back in just as they start, and get to hunt through the main migration, when last year we sat out the whole month of december, cause our season was done. and in the past we rotted from the 2nd week, for the next 4 weeks. then 2 weeks it warmed up, split, then 1 week of good. this time we get 6 good weeks of ducks, followed by a couple weeks of good goosin!


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> Don't forget about us sorry souls that live along I-70! We need the extra time/short driving time for both splits because the hunting is so lousy


so what your saying mark and i can come down when ever


----------



## Mushijobah

firstflight111 said:


> so what your saying mark and i can come down when ever


Of course! I could use a couple of good (good? Mark?) mentors to teach me how to kill birds since ErieAngler left me .


----------



## russ9054

Man this blows


----------



## ErieAngler

Mushijobah said:


> Of course! I could use a couple of good (good? Mark?) mentors to teach me how to kill birds since ErieAngler left me .


You just have to get up a little earlier and drive a little further to make it on time for the hunts these days! Guess you need a diff license too!


----------



## ErieAngler

These new rules would totally screw a lot of my ohio hunting ground for ducks. I'd kill locals and some migrators in the earlier season if the crops were cut, but by and large the hay days were always in January. If you think those birds wont figure out the difference between north of 70 and south of 70, wait till they get blasted for a few straight days in the late season and begin to realize there are fields just as close to feed and loaf in and not be shot. Scott was telling me about this last night and the more i think about it, I think the people hunting on 70 are going to be a lot more frustrated than happy about it.


----------



## Mushijobah

Just happy most of the open water in Central Ohio is South of I-70 during the deep freeze (if we get it). Really sucks for the few spots with birds on the North side.


----------



## goose commander

Andrew, scott, mark and kyle u dont sweat late season. if it the water locks like years past all u need to do is give me enough notice and i got u covered...north or south zone. u know my area isnt all that great this time of year..... but let them migraters fly and its on. see ya soon boys


----------



## firstflight111

goose commander said:


> Andrew, scott, mark and kyle u dont sweat late season. if it the water locks like years past all u need to do is give me enough notice and i got u covered...north or south zone. u know my area isnt all that great this time of year..... but let them migraters fly and its on. see ya soon boys


and i get no love


----------



## meisterdog

I love the new zone line. one word AWESOME for me....since i live right off I70...hip hip horrah


----------



## Mushijobah

Meister...you into field hunting, water hunting, or both? I, too, am close (about .5 miles away) to I-70.


----------



## goose commander

firstflight111 said:


> and i get no love


first im an easy guy to hunt with but its a tit for tat in my world! balls in your court.


----------

